# Aztec, gen. II



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Have a look, if you will; I'm trying to improve the finger grooves?


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

so simple but looks a cracking shooter!


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

I got a wabbit with it yesterday, and I haven't even sanded it ... It's got potential.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

the new ply wood looks a lot better mate. is that the first time you shot ttf ?


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

NoSugarRob said:


> the new ply wood looks a lot better mate. is that the first time you shot ttf ?


It is better, by a great deal. And it's also the first model I've shot TTF (including the original) when I realized how good Bill Hayes is, I just had to give it a go.


----------

